# Doris Schretzmeyer, Schöner Bildermix 13 X



## DER SCHWERE (23 Nov. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (23 Nov. 2011)

Danke für den Gruß aus Österreich  :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2011)

lecker, danke


----------



## atreus36 (23 Nov. 2011)

die is echt sehr hübsch!!


----------

